# Poll:  Toilet paper comes off..



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, just sitting here and thought I'd throw out a silly poll.  I know we have all heard reports, conversations, perhaps even talked about this subject today!   What do you prefer and perhaps, why? 

OK, I'll start.  I get stir-crazy if I see it coming off the bottom of the roll.  Don't ask me why, it's just one of my little pet peeves.


----------



## Barb (Mar 3, 2008)

because it seems i'm the only one in this house that knows how to change the roll, i really don't care one way or the other, in other words i never pay any attention to how it put it on there, cause i'm to busy cussin under my breath that the last person left one square on the roll and i am yet again replacing said roll. i quess one square equals tp left on the roll................ not.

so as long as it's there when i need it. 

i think it is easier for little kids to "wing the roll" when it comes off the bottom though.
barb


----------



## Becky (Mar 3, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I get stir-crazy if I see it coming off the bottom of the roll.  Don't ask me why, it's just one of my little pet peeves.



ROFLMAO!!

Me too Paul. I will change it so that it comes off the top, no matter where I am - my house, a friends house, public bathroom...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2008)

I will take a perfectly good roll off the dispenser to make it go over the top too, in my home, someone elses or in public, too funny!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, it must be fate that three mods all are OCD  about how toilet paper comes off the roll!!  

That or we are a sad mod bunch.


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 3, 2008)

TP MUST be over the top. Otherwise I will just HAVE to change it. lolol


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 4, 2008)

this is very interesting you ask this....this was a question on my "test before you can date me".....i didn't so much care what their response was, but rather the reasoning behind it.   

my answer: aesthetically, i like to see it over the top, but practically, its easier to pull off if it goes under.


----------



## Chay (Mar 4, 2008)

I prefer the TP over the top; my husband prefers it from the bottom. Our first year of marriage was interesting to say the least. lol


----------



## Birdie (Mar 4, 2008)

I like it off the top but when my younguns came I found that bottom was best. They grew and back to the top. Now I have grandbabies and it's back to the "bottom." heeheehee


----------



## skeel (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm an I don't really care person.  I actually never pay attention....and am intrigued that some of you do and wonder why it bothers you....hmmm.


----------



## Bret (Mar 4, 2008)

For most of my life, my mother put it the roll on the sink, which was next to the toilet. The holder was on the back of the door, and made a hideous noise when used. So, it was quieter and easier to put it on the sink I guess.

Well that habit stuck. After 2 1/2 years of marriage, I still put the new roll on the sink. DH just sighs and puts it on the holder


----------



## Becky (Mar 4, 2008)

skeel said:
			
		

> I'm an I don't really care person.  I actually never pay attention....and am intrigued that some of you do and wonder why it bothers you....hmmm.


I spent many years working as a cleaner in a motel - TP must come off from the top and be folded into a little point so that the guest can find the end easily. I am thankful I have managed to break THAT habit!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2008)

On a similar note Becky, my first job (at 14) was changing sheets at a hospital. I *still* do the hospital corners on the sheets & bed spread. Not on my bed (cause I don't make mine) but if I am helping a friend or cleaning grandma's house or something like that it's hospital corners for them...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 4, 2008)

Becky, my wife cleaned peoples homes years ago when we were first married, and likes to make the point on the TP too.    I feel it adds a little class while sitting on your a**!    Sorry that was a given   

Paul


----------



## Barb (Mar 4, 2008)

as a teenager ( long long ago ) i cleaned hunting cabins for spending money, and the owner insisted we do hospital corners when making the beds ( like drunken hunters really cared one way or the other) and after all this time i still do this. it drives my family nuts cause i make sure they do this too if helping me with bedding.

barb


----------



## Neil (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I don’t care if my sears catalog is right to left or left to right. Practically anything beats poison ivy leaves.

A better poll would be any suggestions how we can make this forum better, and let me be the first to answer my poll.... #1 answer a spellchecker!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Mar 5, 2008)

Boy, I'm away from the board for a while and come back to find this poll!!  I don't care as long as I have the paper.  Especially at our mountain place, where the nearest "bathroom" is a batch of willows.  Just wad up some paper in your pocket and start hiking!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Neil. :?   I just tried to bring a bit of humor to the forum is all with a silly, humorus poll.  It has done what I hoped it had, mostly. :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 5, 2008)

Paul was just trying to provide us w/ a little *comic releif*.

True Neil, we could certainly use  a spell checker. By all means, start a suggestion thread. Mandy starts one from time to time but it has been a while & we have lots of new members now who probably have unique suggestions to contribute.


----------



## Neil (Mar 5, 2008)

Paul please Forgive me for seeming like I didnt approve.. my coment was also meant for humor because I just cant spell at all. I'm so sorry.
I find this very funny.
I dont think I comunicate well at all.
I'm very sorry Paul and Tab.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 5, 2008)

Not a problem, bud! :wink:   Please, like Tab mentioned, start a thread about what improvements we can implement to the forum! :wink:   We could always use fresh ideas.  

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 5, 2008)

I PMed you. No problem here, I was just afraid you were upset.


----------

